# Spark Plug wires what to get



## ericdon (Aug 16, 2008)

I ordered a set of ngk spark plug wires from partstrain for my 97 altima, but they dont fit. i ordered the set with the coil is that my problem? they are like two inches too short and i dont even have a coil wire so i don't know why they gave the option to order it. Are there any other companys that sell better wires for our cars? or should i give the set with out a coil wire a try. i wish they sold ngks at brick and mortar stores. 

heres the set i ordered
NGK Ignition Wire Set 
1993-1997 Nissan Altima
w/ coil wire.. NX05 NGK


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the 97's dont have an external coil. you need the internal coil set.


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

So something like these should work?










These are the NGK NX15 - without the ignition coil. I am about a week or two away from purchasing a set of these as well. What about spark plug recommendations? I am thinking something moderately cheap like the NGK G-Power spark plugs.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Why not a set of bosch dual irridium plugs?


----------



## tobytobin (Sep 25, 2008)

Sure. Why not? Bosch is nice too. Not too much of a price difference since it's only four plugs. Just more familiar with the NGK G-Power series since it's available locally.


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

ericdon said:


> I ordered a set of ngk spark plug wires from partstrain for my 97 altima, but they dont fit. i ordered the set with the coil is that my problem? they are like two inches too short and i dont even have a coil wire so i don't know why they gave the option to order it. Are there any other companys that sell better wires for our cars? or should i give the set with out a coil wire a try. i wish they sold ngks at brick and mortar stores.
> 
> heres the set i ordered
> NGK Ignition Wire Set
> ...


Try this linkk: AMSOIL ONLINE PRODUCT APPLICATION GUIDE - amsoiloaf.4653090. It explains what is recommended for your vehicle. Hope this helps you out. BTW, I am an independent AMSOIL dealer and we do carry the NGK spark plugs and wire sets.


----------

